# Nursing mom feeding?



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

My mouse is nursing some babies and it just hit the one week mark. Her hair is looking a bit thin and I'm starting to be able to see her skin underneath. Could this be from nursing? I've been giving her the regular food and some peanuts.. I have kitten formula and was wondering if maybe that would help.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Strange. Not sure about being fun but fur kiss under her belly may be just because of her nipples and nursing.


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Strange. Not sure about being fun but fur kiss under her belly may be just because of her nipples and nursing.


Well it' the fur all over her body that's getting thin so I'm not sure :/


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

have u upped her protein level in her diet? id get some dry dog or kitten food and give her a bit of that. I use to use pedigree small bites mixer for preg and nursing does when I fed a comersial food


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Did you check for mites?

I give all my pregnant and nursing does extra protein. I use premium puppy chow with no corn, and I also give them a small bit of scrambled egg twice a day. I always feed pregnant and nursing does twice a day.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

my nursing does get some kitten food it really helps .... how many babies is she nursing?


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

andypandy29us said:


> my nursing does get some kitten food it really helps .... how many babies is she nursing?


She was nursing 8 but now they're moved onto solid food. Her hair still looks a bit thin but I guess we'll see if it gets any better.. I do give kitten formula I soak some bread in it so they can eat it


----------

